# Maroon Dam paddle Sun 29/7



## turley (May 16, 2006)

I'm thinking about heading out to maroon dam tommorow morning for a paddle/fish about 5.30-6am. Anyone else interested in heading out? Anyone fished there lately?

Cheers

Turley


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Turley

I'm half tempted to come out and join you but I have an engagement tomorrow morning.

One of my favourite dams to fish from. 

Last time I was there we made our way to the back half of the dam up towards the trees where there were weed beds on the surface. With the kayak you can get right to the edge of the clear water. Retreiving slow rolled plastics, spinner baits or if your game, jackalls, should get you plenty of action there.

Hope it goes well for you, would be happy to join you another time with a bit more notice. 

Cheers


----------



## turley (May 16, 2006)

Yeah, sorry for the late notice. I saught of only realised today that I got all day tommorow off 

I've never fished the dam before so hopefully it will be a good one!


----------

